# New Lens



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My new lens finally arrived, but too late to take out hunting. So I stopped by a local creek and tried it out. Incredible piece of gear, and I look forward to next year. These are heavy crops, and Photobucket softens things. But it's tack sharp. Believe me! These were taken from about twenty yards:





Here's a trophy. A band and a neck collar! Oh, wait, is that bread in his beak?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

What is the lens?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> What is the lens?


One of Nikon's super telephotos. Truly a pro lens:

https://photographylife.com/reviews/nikon-500mm-f4e-vr


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great pics Jon.

Go back & wring that goose by the neck. Looks like he found his way back.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

He's on Big Cottonwood Creek where it goes under 13th East, just north of Murrray-Holladay Rd. Park next to the dumpster in the apartment complex parking lot. He should be there a while.;-)


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> He's on Big Cottonwood Creek where it goes under 13th East, just north of Murrray-Holladay Rd. Park next to the dumpster in the apartment complex parking lot. He should be there a while.;-)


We'll get him in June


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> We'll get him in June


Just bring some bread, he'll come runnin....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kinesis has some nice setups for hauling that big lens & camera. I used one of their bags with backpack straps when hauling my 200-400 f4 and camera.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy smokes man, those look great! I'm going to save your mallard shots for reference photos when I'm carving decoys, those are phenomenal.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW!:shock: Very impressive.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Cody, I have lots more. PM your email address if you're interested.

So, I went over to an area I've taken waterfowl photos before. Frozen, no birds. But I saw a single cattail and captured a couple of images. I think it was about 15 yards away. First is the original photo, the second is a tight crop. Notice the out of focus areas in this first one, it's called the "boket". Smoother is better. This one is butter. The second is a tight crop showing how sharp this lens is. Incredible.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy shart!

That is an expensive lens!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Holy shart!
> 
> That is an expensive lens!


It was that or a mud motor. The lens is quieter.;-)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Paddler,

Do you ever wonder why hobbies are so expensive? I don't think I have a single hobby that hasn't cost me at least $1k and most are well above that mark. 

That's really cool that you got a lense like that. I can only imagine how cool some of your pics will be. Just stay away from neighbor's windows and you'll be fine 8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Paddler,
> 
> Do you ever wonder why hobbies are so expensive? I don't think I have a single hobby that hasn't cost me at least $1k and most are well above that mark.
> 
> That's really cool that you got a lense like that. I can only imagine how cool some of your pics will be. Just stay away from neighbor's windows and you'll be fine 8)


To paraphrase an old quote: "I spent most of my money on hunting, fishing, booze and women. The rest I just sorta pissed away."


----------

